# UK Reg vehicle - Living in Italy - travel back to UK??



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Please can you help me out, with regards vehicle legalities …. We have just moved to Italy (2 mths); we have a few vehicle still UK registered.
However, one in particular: UK Reg / UK Insurance / UK Road tax due end of this month, so we have decided to SORN (Jan 2016) / UK MOT runs out end of July 2016 – we wish to travel back to UK with this vehicle for 1 week in September 2016. 
Problem: Having the vehicle SORN will be flagged up on any ANPR camera, when checking that they will also check the validity of the UK MOT …… both will have runout!

Is there any way around this please??
Can we get an Italian MOT on a UK Reg vehicle? 
Then Tax the vehicle on-line for 3 months prior to our visit – Do UK & Italian MOT computer systems collaborate? 
Thanks
JP


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jakes Place said:


> Please can you help me out, with regards vehicle legalities …. We have just moved to Italy (2 mths); we have a few vehicle still UK registered.
> However, one in particular: UK Reg / UK Insurance / UK Road tax due end of this month, so we have decided to SORN (Jan 2016) / UK MOT runs out end of July 2016 – we wish to travel back to UK with this vehicle for 1 week in September 2016.
> Problem: Having the vehicle SORN will be flagged up on any ANPR camera, when checking that they will also check the validity of the UK MOT …… both will have runout!
> 
> ...


 non of what you said is legal if you contact me i woill tell you hpo3w to do it legaly as they are now starting to link compooters


----------



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Pudd2, 
Appreciate any help, from experienced ExPats. 
I have seen your PM's ... can not see how to reply to them (PM's) !!! Or, how to start one! 
Please advise


----------



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

We wish to be totally legal, as you "just never know what may happen" - but looking into the legalities, we don't think we would not have time to change over the registration.

We have just started to get residency (a few months - we live in a small village, with no rush for any paperwork), then we can re-register our vehicles (a few months); then find legal cheap vehicle insurance (weeks). We will be in the UK before all this is final. 

Thanks
JP


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jakes Place said:


> Thanks Pudd2,
> Appreciate any help, from experienced ExPats.
> I have seen your PM's ... can not see how to reply to them (PM's) !!! Or, how to start one!
> Please advise


read the pm and at the bottom you shoul see reply il send you another


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

This sounds like a committed process. Something to look forward to!


----------



## 60037 (Feb 28, 2016)

pudd 2 said:


> non of what you said is legal if you contact me i woill tell you hpo3w to do it legaly as they are now starting to link compooters


Hi pudd 2, I also have a UK registered car here in Italy, would you care to PM me with the details on how to do this legally?


----------

